# Buying washing instruction tags and own logo labels



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,

I want to put my company logo on a label and washing labels for my t-shirts, does anyone know where I can buy washing labels and get the logo labels printed in the UK?

Thanks
Pascale


----------



## lenovo (Mar 20, 2013)

```
http://www.wovenlabelsuk.com/
```


```
http://www.cottontrends.co.uk/catalog/index.php
```


```
http://www.labelname.co.uk/
```
Following are the sources i found for custom clothing labels based in UK. Have not tried any. So please check on your own.


----------



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, thanks for info will check them out and see what they're like


----------

